# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  WinCo coming to MWC

## grandshoemaster

From another thread titled "Winco".

As we first discussed back in July of 2013, a national retailer has been scouting for 3 sites in Oklahoma City and we can now report that it is WinCo Foods. 

Several sources have confirmed they have agreed to terms on three locations (with possibly more to come): Memorial & Penn, 39th & I-44 and[*B] Reno & Midwest Blvd. in Midwest City (old Target Location).*

(Original thread: Big retailer is eyeing OKC & Tulsa - OKCTalk )

WinCo Foods is based in Boise, ID and has been on an aggressive expansion bent. Primarily based in the western states, they just opened two stores in the Dallas-Ft. Worth area in February with several more already in the works for that market. They are also planning a distribution center in the Dallas area once they hit 15 stores in the region.

Typical store size is right around 90,000 square feet, which is more than twice the size of a traditional grocery store. By way of comparison, a Costco or Sam's Club is about 140,000 sq. ft. 

They have also been seeking two sites in Tulsa but I'm not sure of their exact plans. Certainly, they will try and open all the Oklahoma stores around the same time, which would likely be mid-2015.


Unfortunately, they are yet another deep discount, warehouse grocer. However, they seem like an excellent operator and are very popular where they open.

They are certainly not afraid to go head-to-head with Walmart. They are employee-owned, so a very different model than WM.

WinCo stores are open 24 hours.

----------


## Pete

Yep, huge news for MWC.

Will replace that empty Target, bring a lot of life back to that intersection and a bunch of sales tax revenue for the city.

----------


## Tylerwilliams16

That's great. I'd like to see something happen to that part of town. Because it's been almost 10 years since we've seen any big retailers in that part of town (with the exception of Walmart market).

----------


## Tylerwilliams16

I also hope that the deal doesn't fall through as well.

----------


## bombermwc

Interesting idea. Hope it all works out well too.

I'm still severely disappointed that MRMC didn't go through with their plans to consolidate the physician's offices into the Target building that they've owned since Target moved out. It would have kept MWC from having a great number of crappy little structures built around town because that professional space would have been available to all those dentists/lawyers/etc and kept them from building their strip centers and house offices. Obviously CMS wasn't going to pursue it if they're willing to sell the place now.

But it's a great win for everyone this way. The building gets a new facelift and we get a different kind of grocery store. I've never been in one before, but it looks like it will be a nice interesting twist.

----------


## mmonroe

LET THE COUPON WARS BEGIN!!! MUAHAHAHAHA!   :Smiley122:

----------


## MFracas84

Is there a ball park estimate of when this will open or even start construction?

----------


## Pete

I think there will be an announcement in the next month or two, then they should start work on all four of their locations.

----------


## MFracas84

Awesome! Thank you.

----------


## Dafonso7

There are no respond from winco? What's going on? Anything else have heard from them? I've been looking for new open stores at n.w  okc area nothing and moore area nothing and s.w okc area still nothing in mid/del area still nothing! Do you have any ideas?

----------


## Pete

They should start construction on all OKC locations this summer.

They are building a massive new distribution center in Denton which won't open until the first of next year, so they don't want their stores open until that facility is ready to go.

For their current DFW locations, they are using 3rd parties to source their stores, which is only a temporary measure.

----------


## MWC59

Went to Walgreen's today saw they where putting up temporary fencing around the parking lot I assume the old Target is coming down

----------


## ctchandler

As a new MWC resident, I'm looking forward to WinCo.  I drive down that way often, but the last time I was there (a couple of weeks ago when I went to the Walmart for my medications), nothing had changed.  Glad to here it's finally happening.
C. T.

----------


## bombermwc

Well its about time. I was really starting to question whether they had given up on this location.

----------


## QUAPAW5

The Old Target building is gone completely, Midwest wrecking hauled off the last load yesterday.

----------


## _Kyle

Just drove past it. Looks like most of the exterior wall is completed.

----------


## bombermwc

I think most of the related conversation is happening in the main Winco thread in the other section...pictures/etc.

----------


## _Kyle

Oops... forgot there was another thread.

----------


## Dafonso7

When will be open soon this June or July?

----------


## ctchandler

They have poured the parking lot.  Know idea when they will open though.
C. T.

----------


## Brett

The author of this article is reporting that the next WinCo will open in August. One would assume that it is the MWC location even though it says OKC. 

http://www.theshelbyreport.com/2017/...klahoma-store/

----------


## Brett

I am curious to know if any MWC locals have received any fliers in the mail announcing an opening date for WinCo Foods? I drove by the location at the first of the month but it still looks to be about two to three weeks away from opening.

----------


## MWC59

Got flyer Tuesday GRAND OPENUNG August 31 at 9:00 AM

----------


## John1744

Anyone make it in yet? Curious to see if it's a cookie cutter of the Moore location.

----------


## usmbubba

Exactly the same,  Compared to Crest,  Some  prices comparable,  others are not, Crest doesn't have to worry.  The good thing is that they carry some brands  that other local stores do not

----------


## Pete

> Anyone make it in yet? Curious to see if it's a cookie cutter of the Moore location.


All the stores here will be almost exactly the same.

----------


## bombermwc

Went on Saturday morning. It's definitely a weird feeling place. It's like Sams and Crest had a baby. Concrete walls and warehouse lights but with normal shelves. I should have waited a week though. Labor Day weekend + first of the month + store opening = absolute craziness.

The layout is effing weird. The long row of shelves (which feel narrow for some reason, although i dont think they are any different than Crest) just seem to be facing the wrong way to me. I guess it minimizes the number of turns you make, but then you get to the ends and the rows dont line up....freezers/etc. Just something you'd have to get used to i guess. I mean like said above, at least they are the same so if you learn one, you know them all. That's always been a bit frustrating with Crest since each store is different, sort of like a Wal Mart. Yeah same brand, but good like finding an item compared to the last store you were in.

Produce seemed better quality than Crest (doesn't take much to beat theirs though). MUCH larger bulk area, including tea (limited) and coffee. But the fill-your-own-spices thing was nifty. Not so much on just Garlic Salt/etc, but the rubs/mixes are neat that way.

Dont like the carts....single seat. I have twins and only having one seat when they were babies was a deal killer for me shopping there. They're like the carts at the small Crest on Reno, deeper and skinnier. 

Bag your own groceries but they at least give you the bags (unlike Aldi). I'll have to figure out a new method on this. The groceries were piling up at the end before i even had my cart unloaded and i didn't have that big of a cart load. Then I have to run down and bag them, all the while the cashier is waiting on me. Seems a bit inefficient in terms of all the waiting and scrambling.

The staff was really great. Come to find out they brought in people from all over the country to open the store. So we'll have to reserve judgement on this for 6 months and give the local staff a chance to take over. Same thing on the prices. I saved a bit on this weekend's trip, but what about 6 months from now when it's not a grand opening.

So to me personally, it was just another grocery store. It's not the quick in and out like i use a Neighborhood Market for, but I'm not really seeing a push to leave Crest. The competition for all will be good to help keep downward pressure on prices  as long as they dont bail in a few years.

----------


## usmbubba

Probably made my last trip to Winco today.  Saw the ad this week and figured that 2 of the sale items were really good buys and I could always use some other things as well.  Well I went today after work,  the parking lot was relatively full.  I go inside and start looking for the potatoes.  I couldn't find them out so I looked for an employee to see where they were hidden.  He said they sold out and I could try tomorrow at 7am..  GREAT   I went looking for the other item,  the toilet paper,  also sold out.  I just got the two thing in my cart and left.  45 minutes wasted.   Stopped by Crest on the way home and they had both items - in stock- for the same price.  Lesson learned.

----------


## stile99

What, exactly, was the lesson learned?  That stores sometimes run out of stock?  

The lesson I'd like to learn is where you found a WinCo ad.  I thought they didn't do that.

----------


## jonny d

> Probably made my last trip to Winco today.  Saw the ad this week and figured that 2 of the sale items were really good buys and I could always use some other things as well.  Well I went today after work,  the parking lot was relatively full.  I go inside and start looking for the potatoes.  I couldn't find them out so I looked for an employee to see where they were hidden.  He said they sold out and I could try tomorrow at 7am..  GREAT   I went looking for the other item,  the toilet paper,  also sold out.  I just got the two thing in my cart and left.  45 minutes wasted.   Stopped by Crest on the way home and they had both items - in stock- for the same price.  Lesson learned.


So stores can't run out of items in your world?

----------


## usmbubba

No, but usually when you run an ad,  you have enough items in stock.  And BOTH items I needed were gone in my world.  So if you like making a special trip for nothing, feel free to

----------


## bombermwc

I worked at KMart waaaay back in the day. They did this all the time. The problem was that corporate wasn't watching inventory at the store level and wouldn't release the ads to the departments so they could pre-order. It took 2 weeks to get stock from an order in our system, so it never really worked out. Sometimes the stuff was lost in the shipping department piles of pallets too.

Not say this is what's happening here, but just saying in a large corporation, the likelihood of a sale item being gone at one store is just high.

----------


## baralheia

> The lesson I'd like to learn is where you found a WinCo ad.  I thought they didn't do that.


Winco has sent me several large ads via mail, though they often only advertise a few specials.

----------


## Roger S

> Winco has sent me several large ads via mail, though they often only advertise a few specials.


Yeah, I get them too in Moore... Saved $10 on a minimum $40 purchase over the weekend.... I cold smoke cheese for Christmas gifts and they had Borden Sharp Cheddar for $1.89 a lb so I ended up getting 21 of them for $1.41 a lb.. Hoping to get another coupon before Christmas and I'll go pick up 21 more!

----------


## stile99

Now that is just aggravating.  I can understand not doing an ad in the paper, nobody reads it any more.  And I can understand not mailing an ad to Mustang, the closest store is Moore.  But not having them on the website is just crazy.  I have a handful of stores I usually shop at, and I don't look at the paper ads for any of them.  But I look online, and if I see something, I go.  If I don't, I don't.  I can think of no reason not to have the ad on the website, instead having a FAQ where they say they don't do ads when apparently they do.

Oh well.

----------


## John1744

I'd need to see what one of the ad flyers looks like. Do they have printed run dates in the flyer? The types of deals Winco tends to run lends me to think they almost do a sell it till we're out promotion. Leveraging one time buys from suppliers. Also they probably don't want to advertise their pricing to easily to competitors.

----------


## Roger S

They are fairly large. 11x17 or 12x18 at least.

Last one I got had the $10 off purchase of $40 with some exclusions and some sale prices. The $10 coupon had a date on it but I didn't really look at the other items since none of them were anything I needed.

----------


## riflesforwatie

Tried Winco for the first time this weekend, thanks to that $10 off $40 coupon. Probably won't go back unless similar deals show themselves in the future. I can definitely understand the appeal for large families, folks that buy things in bulk, etc. Lots of good deals on packaged goods relative to Walmart and others. But man oh man it is a busy place, and the lines are/were crazy.

----------

